# Davenport fix day 1



## detroitbike (Sep 2, 2021)

First pix by me


----------



## detroitbike (Sep 2, 2021)

More


----------



## detroitbike (Sep 2, 2021)

More


----------



## detroitbike (Sep 2, 2021)

Bobcycles & a ‘lurker’


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Sep 2, 2021)

Nice pics! Thanks for sharing !


----------



## detroitbike (Sep 2, 2021)

More members at the show :
Maskadeo , bobcycles , Airflo11 and an “unidentified individual “ .


----------



## detroitbike (Sep 2, 2021)

Velocipedist -Steve with his sister Sophia


----------



## Maskadeo (Sep 2, 2021)

Portland AKA Davenport!


----------



## detroitbike (Sep 2, 2021)

More pix


----------



## Maskadeo (Sep 2, 2021)

For the next next time you feel you paid too much for that prewar frame…Pfft this thing is postwar! 


😛


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 2, 2021)

So jealous!  I wish I was there!  Have fun and find some treasure everyone.  I will pay $500 for this badge if original; much more if it is on a Shaw frame or bike.  Also in need of an Evans frame or bike (I have motors for both).  And any Early Indian Hendee Hedstrom items, especially the single cylinder carburetor!  Paying generous finders fees!  Please feel free to text or call. Brant 717-554-2176





Also an Evans Cycle Motor frame, rolling chassis, controls etc.  I have three motors and two tanks.


photo credit: Paul K, Oldwhizzer for the above Evans photo.


----------



## 1817cent (Sep 2, 2021)

Looks like a nice swap with some great bikes.  For me though, its on the wrong side of the country...😒


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 2, 2021)

detroitbike said:


> Velocipedist -Steve with his sister Sophia
> 
> View attachment 1471433



And sis is representing Iron Maiden, love it!


----------



## 1817cent (Sep 2, 2021)

If anyone finds a Schwinn crossbar EA button that gets by Bob, i would be a strong buyer...


----------



## detroitbike (Sep 3, 2021)

Fridays pix
Nick ( bobs son) , Bob ( badbob) , and Gary (GWLW7272 )


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 3, 2021)

Is it over??


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 4, 2021)

R.I.P. !  Seems like this swap/thread is dead...  Sad, all the rest of us were living vicariously through you fellows out in Iowa.


----------



## catfish (Sep 4, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> R.I.P. !  Seems like this swap/thread is dead...  Sad, all the rest of us were living vicariously through you fellows out in Iowa.



That is sad.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Sep 8, 2021)

detroitbike said:


> Velocipedist -Steve with his sister Sophia
> 
> View attachment 1471433




It was good to meet you.. See you at the next one!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Sep 8, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> R.I.P. !  Seems like this swap/thread is dead...  Sad, all the rest of us were living vicariously through you fellows out in Iowa.



here are some photos from the swap, now that I've made the drive back home...


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## blasterracing (Sep 8, 2021)

Maskadeo said:


> Portland AKA Davenport! View attachment 1471434
> 
> View attachment 1471435View attachment 1471521
> View attachment 1471522
> ...



OH my gosh.  That Lindy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! For sale?


----------



## Maskadeo (Sep 8, 2021)

That guy from TV snatched it up.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 8, 2021)

blasterracing said:


> OH my gosh.  That Lindy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! For sale?



Was that @kccomet Lindy?


----------



## biker (Sep 8, 2021)

Maskadeo said:


> Portland AKA Davenport! View attachment 1471434
> 
> View attachment 1471435View attachment 1471521
> View attachment 1471522
> ...



That Lindy looks familiar. Why??


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 8, 2021)

UGH!!!  Does anyone know who owns this?  I will pay a finders fee.  This photo has been haunting me!   @corbettclassics



@kccomet @Jesse McCauley


----------



## corbettclassics (Sep 9, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> UGH!!!  Does anyone know who owns this?  I will pay a finders fee.  This photo has been haunting me!   @corbettclassics
> View attachment 1475061
> @kccomet @Jesse McCauley




Brant - it's a great photo of Stinson.  I do have this already as a Horner Cabinet Card and also 8x10 as well as 11x14.  Did you buy it?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 9, 2021)

corbettclassics said:


> Brant - it's a great photo of Stinson.  I do have this already as a Horner Cabinet Card and also 8x10 as well as 11x14.  Did you buy it?



I have put up wanted posts on Facebook in different groups; no one remembers who had it but it has been suggested where in the field the photo was.  Fingers crossed the seller can be located and that it is still available.  Was the one that sold on Ebay before I bought the Stinson box framed?  Maybe this is a second example?


----------



## corbettclassics (Sep 9, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> I have put up wanted posts on Facebook in different groups; no one remembers who had it but it has been suggested where in the field the photo was.  Fingers crossed the seller can be located and that it is still available.  Was the one that sold on Ebay before I bought the Stinson box framed?  Maybe this is a second example?



Yes, I believe it was framed and I do think I have a copy of it.  I believe it was in a little rougher condition than this one.  I believe this is the 3rd one I've seen so far.


----------



## biker (Sep 10, 2021)

How much were these going for?


----------



## 1817cent (Sep 10, 2021)

I believe those belong to Maskadeo, and purchased by him.


----------



## Maskadeo (Sep 10, 2021)

I now have the blue one. The other two changed hands from another CABE member.


----------



## biker (Sep 10, 2021)

Thanks.


----------



## buickmike (Sep 26, 2021)

Seen my brother today,  had to ask him about sidecars that were taken to this swap, No sale but after he mentioned straight four indian that he sold. I told him I seen it posted here. The bottom of the barrel for his pick.


----------

